# freebsd-update install



## romeor (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello,

Could someone tell me more about this process? the most interesting thing for me is, do i have to recompile my custom kernel after i reboot with new kernel that was updated with this commad? (i've got pf included in kernel with altq)


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2011)

freebsd-update(8) can only update a GENERIC kernel.


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 3, 2011)

For more details: Handbook


----------



## romeor (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks. then, I will just waste some time after I issued this command. Will have to recompile the kernel on two servers after reboot. Handbooks are awesome, but afterwards. The interesting thing is that after I installed those updates, rebooted, got into the generic kernel, then compiled new kernel and rebooted and if I type [cmd=]freebsd-update fetch[/cmd] it finds updates for the kernel again. Will have to ignore this.


----------

